# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  abitazione principale e 2 pertinenze

## sasergio

salve, 
sono proprietaria dell'immobile in cui vivo e del relativo garage. 
Inoltre sono proprietaria di un altro garage che non si trova nello stesso stabile.
Posso considerare entrambi i garage come pertinenze dell'abitazione principale?In altre parole, l'abitazione principale pu&#242; avere due pertinenze? Dimenticavo che sono contraddistinti da 2 diverse categorie catastali: C2 il primo e C6 il secondo
Sono sicura di aver letto qualcosa in merito...ma non ricordo dove! 
Grazie

----------


## elisacorradiballestra

> salve, 
> sono proprietaria dell'immobile in cui vivo e del relativo garage. 
> Inoltre sono proprietaria di un altro garage che non si trova nello stesso stabile.
> Posso considerare entrambi i garage come pertinenze dell'abitazione principale?In altre parole, l'abitazione principale può avere due pertinenze? Dimenticavo che sono contraddistinti da 2 diverse categorie catastali: C2 il primo e C6 il secondo
> Sono sicura di aver letto qualcosa in merito...ma non ricordo dove! 
> Grazie

  si possono avere due pertinenze, sempre che siano una C/2 e l'altra C/6, in pratica, una cantina ed un garage.
Sempre che il proprio comune non abbia deliberato altrimenti.

----------


## sasergio

il regolamento comunale recita sono equiparate alle abitazioni principali: le pertinenzenel numero massimo di una per tipologia"...quindio non specifica se la pertinenza deve trovarsi nello stesso immobile in cui l'abitazione principale. 
Il mio commercialista, lo scorso anno, mi ha fatto dichiarare, per quanto riguarda l'abitazione principale, una abitazione e due pertinenze....perchè secondo lui l'abitazione può avere la pertinenza anche in un altro immobile...io non ne sono convinta e cercavo di capire qualcosa in merito

----------


## elisacorradiballestra

> il regolamento comunale recita sono equiparate alle abitazioni principali: le pertinenzenel numero massimo di una per tipologia"...quindio non specifica se la pertinenza deve trovarsi nello stesso immobile in cui l'abitazione principale. 
> Il mio commercialista, lo scorso anno, mi ha fatto dichiarare, per quanto riguarda l'abitazione principale, una abitazione e due pertinenze....perchè secondo lui l'abitazione può avere la pertinenza anche in un altro immobile...io non ne sono convinta e cercavo di capire qualcosa in merito

  si è vero. La pertinenza puo' essere anche lontana dall'abitazione.

----------


## sasergio

> si è vero. La pertinenza puo' essere anche lontana dall'abitazione.

  mi indicheresti dove posso leggere che la pertinenza può essere lontana dall'abitazione?

----------


## Lolly74

Generalmente i comuni considerano ad aliquota agevolata una sola pertinenza dell'abitazione principale, la seconda sconta l'aliquota ordinaria. In che comune si trova l'immobile?

----------


## sasergio

> Generalmente i comuni considerano ad aliquota agevolata una sola pertinenza dell'abitazione principale, la seconda sconta l'aliquota ordinaria. In che comune si trova l'immobile?

  cava de' tirreni (salerno)

----------


## PINO

> mi indicheresti dove posso leggere che la pertinenza può essere lontana dall'abitazione?

  Vai a leggere a pag 17 su questo sito dell'ADE   http://www.agenziaentrate.gov.it/ilw..._casa_2007.pdf

----------


## fabioalessandro

> il regolamento comunale recita sono equiparate alle abitazioni principali: le pertinenzenel numero massimo di una per tipologia"...quindio non specifica se la pertinenza deve trovarsi nello stesso immobile in cui l'abitazione principale. 
> Il mio commercialista, lo scorso anno, mi ha fatto dichiarare, per quanto riguarda l'abitazione principale, una abitazione e due pertinenze....perchè secondo lui l'abitazione può avere la pertinenza anche in un altro immobile...io non ne sono convinta e cercavo di capire qualcosa in merito

  vedi il c.c. 
la pertinenza è asservita all'abitazione principale indipendentemente che sia contigua all'immobile principale
ma se il comune con regoilamento esclude l'esenzione alle altre pertinenze
non puoi farci nulla
basta dichiarare qual'è la pertinenza principale

----------


## sasergio

> Vai a leggere a pag 17 su questo sito dell'ADE   http://www.agenziaentrate.gov.it/ilw..._casa_2007.pdf

  grazie. nel mio caso il dubbio permane perchè: 
 la pertinenza (C/2 cantina) trovasi a 500 metri di distanza dall'abitazione principale, qundi non sarebbe "prossima",  ma nello stesso tempo la utilizzo come deposito dell'abitazione principale (ho dentro i mobili e il vestiario estivo/invernale) e, quindi, sarebbe destinata al servizio della casa di abitazione.

----------


## sasergio

> vedi il c.c. 
> la pertinenza è asservita all'abitazione principale indipendentemente che sia contigua all'immobile principale
> ma se il comune con regoilamento esclude l'esenzione alle altre pertinenze
> non puoi farci nulla
> basta dichiarare qual'è la pertinenza principale

  grazie. Ma se il comune esclude l'esenzione alle altre pertinenze, posso ugualmente,  in sede di compilazione del quadro dei redditi di fabbricati,attribuire alla cantina in questione il codice 5? 
In altri termine la cantina può non essere, ai fini ici, pertinenza dell'abitazione pirncipale mentre può esserlo in sede di dichiarazione dei redditi? 
scusami se sono stata unpò confusionaria nell'esposizione 
Grazie

----------


## fabioalessandro

si è proprio cosi
2 imposte 2 alternative
welcome in italia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sasergio

> si è proprio cosi
> 2 imposte 2 alternative
> welcome in italia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  
scusami...la tua è un'affermazione "seria"'?
grazie

----------

